# Moving over from Munich to Dubai



## Mochileira (Jul 30, 2011)

Hello Everybody,

I am German and currently applying in Dubai. I would like to share some information with expats. Would be also nice to create some new contacts. 

Maybe any women over there who moved to Dubai on their own?
What experience did you make? Was it the right decision?

Looking forward to receiving lots of feedback. 

Mochileira


----------



## Isa123 (Sep 30, 2010)

Hi Mochileira!

Welcome to the forum!

I guess I am one of these women who moved here on their own - and loving it!

I came about 9 months ago and started working for a German company. This is probably why the move here was rather easy and I am working with people I soon became friends with.

As long as you are a person with an open mind and a general positive attitude, I think you will enjoy Dubai!

In general, Dubai is a very safe city, I never felt unsafe once, taking a taxi at night or something like this. There are so many things to do, most apartments have a pool and gym, many malls, movie theaters, bars & restaurants and clubs.

From my very personal point of view, I think I spend too much time working instead of actually enjoying the city (often I have the feeling that friends who stay like a week or two have seen more than I have so far ;-) ) but again that does not need to be a common case. One saying has proved to be very true I find: "work hard, play hard". I spend A lOT more time working here but I also go out much more here than back home, people are not so occupied with their lazy routines here and tend to be more active I think.

If you are wondering about anything more in particular, please let me know and I'll be glad to answer, at least I'll try ;-)

And yes, for me, it was the right decision ;-)

Good luck with your applications and let me know how that is going!


----------



## Mochileira (Jul 30, 2011)

*Thanks*

Hi Isa,

Hello,

Thanks for your nice email!

Can I ask you some questions? I am really glad I found somebody with a similar experience. I used to live as an expat in Sao Paulo and I wished I had somebody at my start so share some expertise with! It was a very interesting time in my life, but very tough as a single person without many contacts. I came back in 2007 and I am glad I did it. But this time I would like some things better.
When I lived in Sao Paulo I also worked more than I ever wanted. I almost never spent time down by the beach because when you want to go to the beach you have to squeeze in about 80 km of mostly heavy traffic.

Here are my quesitons:
- How did you find your job? 
- I haven’t heard good things about head hunters in VAE. Do you have any experience with it?
- Have you already been working for your current company?
- Was it easy with your job interviews? I mean because of the contacts and distance.
- Were you offered at least same payment level as you had in Germany? 
- Did your company take care about your replacement (bringing your furniture etc.)?
- Which area do you work in / position?

Since I live in Germany I really do not know where to start. I am trying to build up a network but this needs time and I already would like to start in September / October.

I recently came back from other ME countries and loved it so much. Indeed I never felt unsafe. Just different.

Maybe you rather would like to write me to mauipunkthawaiiättwäbde.

Wish you a great day!

Warm Regards from Germany (Summer is finally back in town)

Dodo


----------



## Isa123 (Sep 30, 2010)

Hi!

sure, any time, I remember searching through the forum with all the questions I had in mind as well 

I will try to send you a personal message, not sure wether you can receive them yet (you have to have at least 5 posts to send one, not sure about the receiving), if not just do a couple of more posts ;-)

As far as the headhunters go, I have no experience with, so maybe someone else can respond to that one...

Hearing that you have lived in Sao Paulo convinces me, that you will be able to handle anything in Dubai! Even though I have not been there, I am very sure Dubai is a lot more "European" than Sao Paulo and you will not have any issues adapting as you are used to it!

Cheers


----------

